# paxil when to take it and are any worse for d. sufferers?



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi My daughter is trying paxil this week.Anxiety and pain are outweighing the fear of side effects! So far pain and spasms are worse.The Doc said to take a.m. Does anyone think any SSRIs have less gut side effects if you want to stop d. and pain than others.Zoloft did the same thing.Would it be better to take at night?thanks for any input gilly


----------



## snickers32471 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that your daughter's pain and spasm's are worse with taking paxil... I know that I started taking Paxil at night (since there are a couple of side effects during the beginning) and I almost felt the difference (in my bowels) immediately. Just Remember that people react to medications differently. Your doctor may want to try another type of anxiety medication if she doesn't start to feel better soon.


----------



## snickers32471 (Dec 5, 2003)

Another point I forgot to mention... Paxil had given me my life back when lotronex was taken off the market. It worked wonders for my IBS-D! I hope that your daughter starts to feel better soon.


----------

